# Куплю или поменяюсь



## st-mark (29 Мар 2015)

Мне для занятий нужен готово-выборный пятирядный баян БУ в пределах 75000 руб., можно под мелкий ремонт.
Рассмотрю разумные предложения продажи, а так же готов обменять шикарный баян, на котором играю сейчас.

Звоните: 8965-2117511, Марк.


----------



## ilich (29 Мар 2015)

Тула 401 130000 руб устроит[email protected]


----------



## st-mark (30 Мар 2015)

Нужно что нибудь подешевле. Регистры необязательно.


----------

